# Av. Tacna: edificios viejos y algo más



## El Bajopontino

Hola amigos, aquí de vuelta para presentarles en una versión actualizada, imágenes de la avenida Tacna y su viejo Skyline, el recorrido lo hice el domingo último por la tarde, cuando el sol estaba poniéndose.

Bueno el recorrido se inicia desde el puente Santa Rosa desde donde se tiene una buena vista de la avenida y parte del Centro Histórico de Lima.

El Puente Rayos de Sol










El Centro Histórico










Un acercamiento










En los costados del Puente han realizado el sembrado de árboles pequeños.










Ahora una vista General de la avenida Tacna










La Iglesia Santa Rosa desde el parquecito del mismo nombre










Santa Rosa de Lima










Desde la iglesia, ubicada en la primera cuadra.










Seguimos avanzando y apreciamos una serie de edificios viejos.



















Hacia el lado derecho de la avenida, los edificios no sobrepasan los 12 pisos, pero son tremendas moles.



















Hacia el lado izquierdo los edificios son más altos y hay tres que sobrepasan los 15 pisos.










Este edificio luce aparentemente abandonado, al menos los departamentos u oficinas de la fachada, lucen vacíos.










En el primer edificio de esta foto existen varias academias de corte de cabello, donde las estudiantes cortan gratis el cabello para hacer sus prácticas.










Este edificio es de departamentos, en su época habrá sido lo máximo.










Bueno eso es todo hasta el momento, luego contínúo con más fotos.


----------



## pedro1011

Lindas fotos, Bajopontino! Has hecho un gran reingreso, con imágenes muy buenas.
La verdad es que la avenida Tacna tenía todos los visos de convertirse en una gran arteria de la ciudad. Si no hubiera sido por el desastre urbanístico y social de los años 70 y 80 (ambulantes y terrorismo), actualmente sería una de las rutas más lindas de Lima. No obstante, no hay que perder la esperanza de que se recupere. En parte, lo viene haciendo, por ejemplo, en la zona colindante con el río, que se está poniendo cada vez más bonita. 

Gracias por las fotos! kay:


----------



## Ekeko

Gracias por el tour 
La verdad esos edificios necesitan mantenimiento, y ni que decir del que esta casi al frente de las Nazarenas...deberian demolerlo.


----------



## Tiger_Army

pedro1011 said:


> Lindas fotos, Bajopontino! Has hecho un gran reingreso, con imágenes muy buenas.
> La verdad es que la avenida Tacna tenía todos los visos de convertirse en una gran arteria de la ciudad. Si no hubiera sido por el desastre urbanístico y social de los años 70 y 80 (ambulantes y terrorismo), actualmente sería una de las rutas más lindas de Lima. No obstante, no hay que perder la esperanza de que se recupere. En parte, lo viene haciendo, por ejemplo, en la zona colindante con el río, que se está poniendo cada vez más bonita.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos! kay:


Eso es verdad, la zona cercana al río se ve muchísimo mejor que antes. Aún falta hacer -podrían comenzar con el arreglo de algunas fachadas-, pero yo que no veo ese lugar desde hace 2 años, noto un cambio positivo.

Gracias por las fotos, Bajopontino. 

Saludos.


----------



## Seth

Que pena ver los edificios en ese estado, me gustaro bastante tu fotos.


----------



## AQPCITY

parece un zona detenida en el tiempo, los edificios sufren los estragos del smock del centro de lima,, aun asi es interesante el paseo,, esperamos mas fotos


----------



## DoctorZero

Excelentes fotos Bajopontino!

Los edificios de la avenida Tacna podrían ser recuperados y albergar viviendas a raíz del desarrollo comercial que se dará en el Centro Histórico durante los próximos años. Incluso podrían destinarse a otros proyectos como el Centro de Convenciones del Crillón que pasará a ser un supermercado.

Por otro lado, el puente Rayos de Sol se ve bien en el día, sin embargo, considero que a veces utilizan demasiados colores en las luces nocturnas. Por su parte, el parque Santa Rosa peor no podría verse, es lo peor que ha hecho la actual gestión municipal.


----------



## Canelita

Paisano de abajo el puente, estoy más que contenta que hayas regresado, abriendo nuevos threads y todo. 

La avenida Tacna tiene tremendo potencial, como dicen los compañeros todos esos edificios podrían rescatarse y habilitarse para ser viviendas de quienes viven y laboran en sus casas, por ejemplo. Aquí en Los Ángeles se está llevando a cabo una propuesta similar en el centro, y parece funcionar según lo vi hace un par de días.
Me da pena ver la zona dedicada a Santa Rosa así, ya que ella es especial para mí...el color de la iglesia no me gusta para nada, y el parque se ve muy insípido. Que lo arreglen.

¡Excelentes fotos, Bajopontino, a ver qué más nos traes!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Excelente thread Jhonatan !!!!*

Se extrañaban tus threads en Incascrapers...de primerísimo nivel como siempre !!!! Felicitaciones !!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Gracias por sus comentarios a todos, tengo mucho más fotos de esta avenida inclusive del nuevo Sodimac, más tarde cuando tenga tiempo subo todas.

Gracias.


----------



## JT 69

Hace muchísimos años que no paso por esta avenida, ya no se ven ambulantes ni basura por doquier como en los 80s, grata sorpresa. Ojalá se siga recuperando hace convertirse en una de las vías de mayor atractivo de la ciudad.

Gracias por las fotos, siempre interesantes tus aportes.


----------



## Imanol

Excelente thread Bajo! te hiciste extrañar de verdad! :happy:!

La Avenida Tacna, es interesante, al igual que el Abancay como todo un hito del desastre urbanistico del centro de Lima: fue una de las causantes.
Aun hoy, es punto de debate, de como seria Lima si se hubiera repotenciado la alfonso ugarte y creado otra avenida paralela a Grau generando corredores viales menores hacia el centro antiguo envez de destruir parte de la ciudad y alterar su escala con estos dos ensanches.
La verdad es que, saliendo un poco del tema, para mi no deberian repoblarse esos edificios, muchos deberian desaparecer porque destruyen la escala, y de repoblarse llevarian tanta gente a la zona que harian colapsar la avenida y las arterias del centro.
Esa fue una de las razones de la decadencia del centro, el exceso de gente y el caos del transito, hizo que la gente de mayor poder adquisitivo saliera y que el lugar se llenara de pobres y por consiguiente de servicios acordes a su realidad: ambulantes, restaurantes baratos, tiendas de chucherias, etc.
Deberian demolerce varios de esos edificios y construir unidades nuevas, que sean habitadas por el numero suficiente de personas para no colapsar la zona, como ya paso antes.
Otro idea que yo siempre tuve es hace un corredor vial subterraneo por donde pase solo el transporte publico y cubrirlo con un lindo parque, me parece una idea interesante, aunque haria falta estudiarla mas.
Se podrian dejar los arquitectonicamente resaltantes, pero el resto, en mi humilde opinion... Hasta la vista, baby!! XD.


----------



## Lia_01

hola bajopontino, gracias por tus fotos, están interesantísimas. No sé que se podría hacer con esos edificios, es decir los que están muy descuidados, tal vez una manito de pintura? El caos vehicular, los humos ensucian las fachadas al instante.


----------



## J Block

Qué chéveres las fotos Bajo! La avenida Tacna luce bastante bien, mucho mejor que antes. Qué bonitos esos pequeños espacios públicos que han recuperado, realmente hacen la diferencia.

En cuánto a los edificios, pues de hecho serán recuperados con el tiempo y convertidos en depas y oficinas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Chéveres las fotos... Creo que ésta es una de las pocas avenidas de Lima en las que se nota cierto avance con el paso del tiempo. Hace unos años, lucía mucho peor.


----------



## Lia_01

Eso sí, ha mejorado mil veces, desde que yo dejé de trabajar en centro de Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Como se habrán podido dar cuenta, el municipio se ha preocupado por arbolizar la venida y los resultados hoy saltan a la vista, los pequeños arbolitos sembrados hace casi tres años hoy ya tienen más volumen, calculo que en 5 años se verá mucho mejor.

Sigamos con el recorrido










En la esquina de la avenida Tacna con el jirón Huancavelica, justo desde la Iglesia de las Nazarenas, se aprecia todo este bloque de edificios, que realmente me agradan mucho, cochinito pero pasan piola.










Este edificio me gusta



















Que diferencia con los árboles










Ahora nos dirigimos hacia la avenida emancipación










En plena esquina encontramos este tremendo edificio










Hacia las Nazarenas










El tramo final hacia la avenida La Colmena

Al fondo el nuevo SODIMAC










La famos Galeria Las Nazarenas










Vieja Casona en la esquina de Tacna con Moquegua










El centro de convenciones, que según escuché en este foro, será el nuevo Tottus










Y al frente el nuevo SODIMAC










Justo cuando tome las fotos al SODIMAC eran casi las 5pm y el sol me daba la contra, me fui difícil obtener una buena toma de este nuevo local.

Más adelante fotos de todos los ángulos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Buenas fotos... Ése sodimac podrá ser el más monce de todos, pero a mí me gusta, jaja.


----------



## brian_cusco13

c v muy chvre buena pixs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth

Tienez razón los árboles hace un gran diferencia.


----------

